# FreeBSD 11 leaves the oven



## Solaris17 (Oct 10, 2016)

freebsd-update upgrade -r 11.0-RELEASE

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/announce.html

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/installation.html#upgrade

https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/blog/freebsd-takes-open-source-to-11-with-latest-release/



> In addition, FreeBSD 11.0 lays the groundwork for a release stream that will see many significant features during its lifetime. A complete list of the features in this release is available at https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/relnotes.html


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 16, 2016)

man, i havn't used freebsd since 2006. i should see what is new!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 16, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> man, i havn't used freebsd since 2006. i should see what is new!



I actually use it for my web servers on nginx. Its a pretty sweet OS. ports has come a long way and is actually usable now.


----------



## damian246 (Jan 10, 2017)

And how is it in real touch, care to write a smallish review?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 10, 2017)

damian246 said:


> And how is it in real touch, care to write a smallish review?



I don't quite follow. You mean how does it do in real world?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 10, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> I don't quite follow. You mean how does it do in real world?



maybe he is asking what the hands on experience is like


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 11, 2017)

Easy Rhino said:


> maybe he is asking what the hands on experience is like



FreeBSD starts you at a terminal.  Not much to talk about in "user experience."  It's a server OS.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 11, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> FreeBSD starts you at a terminal.  Not much to talk about in "user experience."  It's a server OS.



Not if you install X11 during initial install.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 11, 2017)

Easy Rhino said:


> Not if you install X11 during initial install.



Been so long I apparently forgot you could do that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Easy Rhino said:


> Not if you install X11 during initial install.



Thats a paddlin


----------

